# V-Belt Change on Craftsman 6.75 HP Power Propelled Lawn Mower



## mingomya (May 2, 2008)

I was going to change out the v-belt but I am not sure how to get it on the pulley under the engine. There is not much room and it's difficult to see underneath. I hope the engine doesn't have to be pulled. 
Can anyone help me out here? 

Craftsman Rotary Lawn Mower - Model No. 944-360340


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I can't find a parts breakdown on your mower. Double check the model number you listed and make sure it's correct.


----------



## mingomya (May 2, 2008)

I am sorry, the number I provided was for the lawnmower itself. 

Try these engine numbers then:

TECUMSEH - lev120-361502a

or

Craftsman 4-cycle engine Model No. 143.006702

I thank you and will be looking forward to your reply.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

********


----------



## mingomya (May 2, 2008)

If you read my original post I mentioned the 944- was made by Craftsman, and sold by SEARS CANADA.
The next set of numbers on my last message was what I read in the basic lawn mower user & parts manual I received with the mower.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

********


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I can't find an illustrated parts list for your mower. I can't even find who the original manufacturer was. I looked on the Sears Canada site, but they do not have a parts look up feature.

I cannot explain how to install your belt, without seeing a parts breakdown as there are many different belt drive setups on lawnmowers. Sorry...


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

30yearTech said:


> I can't find an illustrated parts list for your mower. I can't even find who the original manufacturer was. I looked on the Sears Canada site, but they do not have a parts look up feature.
> 
> I cannot explain how to install your belt, without seeing a parts breakdown as there are many different belt drive setups on lawnmowers. Sorry...


yes we can, all we need are pictures from him


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

.........


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

I mean as in, pictures of his mower, and where the belt goes, than we should be able to direct him, because I don't see AYP changing a design of a deck just because it was sold in canada, and not in the US


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

.....


----------



## COMP (Jun 11, 2008)

newz7151 said:


> And I mean, if he can't figure out how to route a simple belt on a walk behind mower (one engine pulley, one drive pulley on top of the transmission and MAYBE a small idler pulley somewhere near the trans pulley depending on the model) and you expect him to take digital photos and then get them in a thread on the internet? :freak:


simple there are geeks and gear heads and a blend :thumbsup:


----------



## mingomya (May 2, 2008)

Ok guy's, I am no Geek and I understand how to put a belt on but not on this lawn mower. I cannot see the drive pulley and so I have asked the question hoping you might enlighten me. I will scan my user manual of the photo's you are requesting and get back to you within a day or two.


----------



## mingomya (May 2, 2008)

Here are the pictures you guy's requested. 
One of the files were to large for this forum to accept, but I don't think you would need it anyway.
I hope you can make sense of it.
Looking forward to your reply's.


----------



## Fixastang (Sep 20, 2008)

*Drive Pulley Location*

It appears Part number 35 (as shown on Image 1) is your drive pulley. It is mounted to the drive shaft and appears to be under the drive belt cover, which is part number 53 as shown on the same image. It looks like you may need to remove the blade, then drop this cover off to gain access to the drive belt and drive pulley. One of the other images displays a fixed pulley and an idler pulley (Items 59 and 64) between the drive pulley shown on image 1 and the "transmission" assembly (I think it is numbered as part 13).

Good Luck and keep us posted.:thumbsup:

Kurt


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I just worked on one very similar to the one in your illustration. You will have to remove the mower blade and cover as described in the previous post. Once you do this the pulley is easily accessible. 

Follow the directions in the above post and you should have no problems. :thumbsup:


----------



## mingomya (May 2, 2008)

Thanks Guy's,

Looks like a bit of work just to change a belt, but I will give it a shot. I was hoping there was an easier way but just wanted to be sure. I appreciate your help and I will let you know how it goes. It may be awhile before I tackle it. Good fall project.
Thanks again


----------

